# Oris Titan - Nato Strap Adapters



## Blackranger3d (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find adapters that will allow me to use my nato and zulu straps.

So far all I've found are these rubber ones. I'm sure I could cut them but I'd rather buy something made for my watch.

I've seen pictures








I don't want to resort to this








Cheers,


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I seem to recall that the adapters were home made by someone who just happened to have a machine shop handy. The jury is still out on whether notching a Nato so much would weaken it.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

I am also looking for a standard strap adapter for my Oris Aquis. The ultimate goal is to put the Oris on a Nato. I am surprised noone is selling them, seems like there is good demand for it.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Still looking. Anyone?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

GasGasBones does a strap for those, no mods necessary. Pic from the GGB website; credit where it's due.. They only come in black I think, but it's something at least. You can choose the stitch color and buckle options though.


----------



## nevada1995 (Dec 24, 2014)

I love my aquis and luckily, I really like my ss bracelet and rubber strap but it would be nice to have the ability to mount a nato or leather strap. Obviously, not a deal breaker.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

nevada1995 said:


> I love my aquis and luckily, I really like my ss bracelet and rubber strap but it would be nice to have the ability to mount a nato or leather strap. Obviously, not a deal breaker.


The bracelet is very very well finished. It's also chunky, heavy and blingy. Now with any other watch I would simply swap the band...but I can't (not easily and certainly not affordably). If you want a non Oris option, you need a HARD TO FIND and EXPENSIVE custom made band. This is ridiculous! The Aquis is a great watch but I regret buying one because of this (I did not realize how few options really existed until I already had the watch). I have 15 watches and have never sold one but I will probably make an eception and let go of a brand that just can't play well with industry standards and limits my options. If you like having options with bracelets and bands, do not buy Oris folks.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is my badass Depth Gauge on her new Gasgasbones strap.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

What I'm talkin about! 

Gonna get one made for today's new arrival..


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

the gas gas bones strap looks rubbish. The watch looks like it's sown onto a cloth bracelet.


----------

